# My new pup.....



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Dakota........ GSP










He will be accompanying my lab if the field this season.....










I am really looking forward to pheasant season!!!!!!:smt071


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking pup you got there. That Lab looks just my old friend. He'd be in the water too. Can't keep a Lab out of it. Good luck with the both of them.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

That's a nice looking Shorthair! How does your Lab like the stupid puppy? :smt082 :smt082 
My big Lab is already tired of his new puppy. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Great lookin pups, very nice....!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice dogs


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Good lookin' pup!!!

He won't see any grouse action this fall he????~~~~~!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

As of now..... she wants nothing to do with him.....

There is no fighting...... She just walks away when the puppy come near. He at the trainer for two weeks.... maybe she'll come around when he gets home?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's my killer!


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Dog taste delicious!


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice looking coupla workin dogs ya got there


----------

